# Vostok From Alex R



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I prommised a close up when I had time and here it is.

Notice how the lume dots on the bottom half of the dial have been "washed" away and the bleed on the hands, this, along with the fading of the text on the dial suggests water damage at some time. The lume dot at 10 has also gone.

As alex says it has an anti magnetic sheild over the movement also 1st Ive seen with the Russian for Jewels.

I think it has a charm all of it's own. It's been well looked after in the past (watchmakers marks on the inside of the case, and runs very well.

Once again thanks Alex.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It's looking good Paul,nice picture.

Glad you are still enjoying it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Its a shame about the water damage on the dial. It looks like an amphibia square case as well







- should have been able to keep dry.

The script under Boctok says antimagnetic.

A cccp as well - Â£30 watch. NICE.

Out of interest- does the bezel rotate? It doesn't on the watches I've got like this







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Ian the bezel does rotate.It's got the Anpuoiur (sort of you know what I mean) word which is on the case back of my auto amphibia on the case back of this one along with more long russian words and 200M.

Another picture


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The back


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and another, shows the case brushing bottom left, interestingly nearly all rubbed off on the crown side, all those years of winding. Alex was right Grey NATO suits it lovely.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the pics Paul.

The back reads (from the top) - water resistant 200m

amphibia

shock resistant

Not as handsome as Alby though







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

These were shot yesterday afternoon whilst my internet was down and I was bored. Perfect daylight conditions, not too bright, and no plastic bucket anywhere to be seen! I am quite pleased with them.

Alby has been out of his box today


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The water damage is not that bad,I have seen much worse than that!

It could have leaked through the crown,if the previous owner did not screw it down









Nice pics Paul.


----------

